# Black German Shepherd stolen from Ruscombe



## Deborah Woolford

Please can anyone who lives in Ruscombe and Twyford be extra vigilant. My brother in laws black German shepherd dog was stolen from his garden yesterday. Answers to Woolfy very very friendly reward offered if information leads to location of the dog. Strange man seen wandering around the area bald with heavily tattooed arms. White Golf Volkswagen driving around the area as well. Heartbroken owner someone has this dog . Any information helpful please.


----------

